# it's time for Flashy Hank....



## promiseacres (Jan 16, 2013)

Saturday we had some lovely 50 degree weather, Sunday it turned cold (20's) with freezing rain. Sunday night DH and I fed and checked all animals, all critters seemed good and came to eat nothing seemed out of the ordinary. Monday morning our 5 year miniature donkey (Howie) lay dead in the lot. Monday night with help of DH we moved Howie out so he could be buried. While doing that we put Hank ( 4 yr old mini donkey jack) in with my 5 year old mini stallion. Mini stallion pestered the jack some and Jack did end up slipping on some ice in the pen (not badly) . We got him up, he ate, put the 2 boys in the other pen w/o ice. Hank seemed depressed but ate very willingly. Tuesday morning all seemed fine, boys were getting along, even eating hay together. That evening around 4 pm I looked out and Hank was laying down (on sternum) which wasn't so abnormal....but DH went out and he wouldn't get up. So I tried some feed, he ate but struggled to get up, seemed weak. His gums seemed tacky and after losing Howie we called the vet. She finally got here about 2 hours later. Decided he was probably impacted and tubed some mineral oil in him and gave him some bananmine. We got him out the dry lot to our enclosed stock trailer with some straw for bedding. He walked but very unwillingly (he's not really broke to lead yet) and seemed off on front right but nothing else. Vet noted his hooves seemed soft. but no signs of founder. 

This morning he's still down, won't drink...will eat...
They've been on grass hay only for about a month b/c they were getting too fat with 1/2 c of feed (pellet based horse feed)....nothing else has changed ....3 mini horses on the same and are fine

Any ideas?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry about your loss.  Hope that Hank feels better soon.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 16, 2013)

First, equids will definitely show signs of depression following the loss of a companion, which may include not eating.  There are a number of documented studies of this, and it typically includes a mourning period of 3 days.

However, that doesn't sound like what you are dealing with.  The fact that an apparently healthy 5 yo animal dropped dead and now a 4 yo from the same herd is showing distress, indicates a crisis to me.  I would want to figure out what killed Howie via necropsy.  Huge red flag to me that the same thing is about to kill Hank.  

I would immediately switch to a different source of hay.  It is entirely possible that there was something toxic in the hay.  Go to a different farm and buy a few bales.   I would also get a second opinion from a different vet.  Tacky gums doesn't usually go with impaction (in my experience).  

Is he drinking?  

Were there any signs of founder on Howie?  If he isn't buried yet, look at the hooves.  Take pictures and post if possible.  It is unusual for founder to kill a horse/donkey.  

What did the vet say about Howie's death?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 16, 2013)

Sawfish do you really think the hay is a problem when it's the same was what is getting fed to 3 mini horses and 5 sheep? BTW (Vet did not) She did not see the other donkey and wasn't overly concerned about something contagious?? 

He did drink some warm watery mash I made around 9 am, took some more out and he just wanted to play with the bucket....so he must be feeling somewhat better (still lays there) . My thermometer still showed temp of 96 ( I might try a different one as this one's pretty old). He's pooped ALOT...somewhat firm but nothing out of the ordinary for him...oh and they won't necropsy the other b/c it's been too long. I can take some photos of hooves but ya no lameness in either. 

I guess doing some research I got worried about EIA as they've never been tested....but again vet brushed that off. His color is good so I don't think lipadosis is an issue. Thanks for the input it always helps to bounce ideas around. I have dealt with collicky horses and never ever has one just layed down and died....only had to have a vet call for one when he got too dehyrdrated.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know if the hay is the problem, but if I had an apparently healthy animal die unexpected, and then another animal showing signs of sickness (not just depression), I would be flipping out trying to figure out what was wrong before I had 5 dead animals.  If I called a vet out in that situation and the vet didn't seem concerned about the first dead animal, I would likely never use that vet again.  

I mean seriously!  Did the vet have any concern at all for a suddenly dead 5 yo donkey?  That is extremely ABNORMAL.

Maybe the hay is fine, but poisoning comes to the front of my mind for a sudden death like that.  And if the donkey was only eating hay, it had to come from somewhere.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 16, 2013)

Good points to consider...wish there were other signs. The vet just thinks the weather change threw them off...so ya will probably be looking into another vet.... IMO the only that would of happened is  if there was something underlying....so far no signs of liver issues but I am keeping that in mind. There were no signs of either donkey foaming, no respiratory distress, nothing just seemed to lay down to die....which so far Hank is maintaining at the same place. I'm going to get my DH to hook up a heat lamp or something since blankets and straw and being in out the weather is not doing it. 

thanks again for replying.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Jan 17, 2013)

Well his temp was up to 97.5 this am (had been around 96 prior)...tried to get up but hindend seems VERY weak. DH does not want to change vets but is willing to take him in today to be checked again and have tests ran....IDK what they'd run but I feel a CBC would not be unwarrented. Discovered he eats his mash good if I put it on pile of hay vs in the bucket (he just wants to play with the bucket otherwise....silly guy)...won't drink water otherwise but pinch test indicates he's no longer dehydrated. gums are good color and no longer tacky. He seemed lethargic yesterday after I give him banamine so thinking to not do that....guess I'll call the vet and see what she says. I'm floored. 

DH is wondering if he injured himself Monday night or my little stallion kicked him and now he just hurts to stand??? the stallion is atleast 100# lighter and only 30" vs donkey at 36" but can be onery. there was no nastness just what I consider pestering when they were together. But he did not lay down til 24 hours AFTER he slipped/fell. so IDK!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, he is so cute!  I hope you can figure out what is going on.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 18, 2013)

today he is the same...we tried to get him up in a sling (the only advice the vet had...grrr) but were unsuccessful...got some new ideas and will try again tonight. I did notice a decent sized ulcer on his uppper lip....


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 18, 2013)

So...tried a sling last night...DID not work..since his temp was down again I called another vet for a 2nd opinion...his take is donkey's are hardy creatures if they're sick they're really sick and it's too late for your guy...if you want to know what is going on take him to Purdue for euthanasia and neocropsy.... 

Really frustrated with the local vets I called vet #1, talked to her quite abit and she took my input really well and she then wanted to consult with a colleage and then called me back. We took him down to her office for bloodwork and tubed some more electrolytes into him. (I started some in his mash last night). Despite him not improving she seemed impressed with my nursing care and did not feel it was time to call it quits. He eats hay and the mash VERY hartily. She's concerned about founder b/c his front right is very very weak, we did get him up (3 of us) standing for a few moments so she could check his pulse in his rear legs. Started him on antibiotics b/c I discovered an ulcer on his lip. We got him up successfully for a couple of hours this evening in a sling and he was doing fairly good... 

A part of me is scared to know what the blood work will say b/c he was totally being goofy and playing with his bucket of mash tonight (temp was coming up too  )....that is why I can not give up! Miracles happen! I know he's been down WAY too long and it's not good that he can not keep his temp maintained dispite our care. If nothing else we've done everything possible to give him a chance.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 18, 2013)

*I have no clue what is wrong, but I wanted to say sorry he is sick, he is so cute, I hope he pulls through... *


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally 5 days after his blood draw we get some results....now we need to take him off of banamine and start dex on Friday....did not talk to the actual vet, though not sure I'd gotten any better answers of what is going on....  will try and talk to her when I pick up the dex. 

Hank still eats and poops, he can stand on his own after being in the sling for a while....DH helped me get him up before he left this am so that he can be up LONGER.... our Artic cold snap should be making it's way out of here    so hopefully warmer temps will help. If nothing else I guess this experience will help me help any others if they have problems.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Really pulling for Hank!!!!! You are doing so much to help him and I'm hoping for a complete recovery!!!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 23, 2013)

X2 From Kentucky


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for the encouragment. I took him his lunch and he was practically upside down in the sling...:/ I tried to get him back up but couldn't do it myself. I got him laid down and gave him his lunch which he ate....If he can't stand with help of the sling I think it's time...I'll talk to my husband tonight but if I can't care for him w/o help this isn't going to work, well hasn't worked.... STUPID VET if they'd JUST GOTTEN the bloodwork and CALLED ME yesterday! I could of stopped the meds 12 hours ago and be staring new meds tomorrow! sorry about the rant....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't know what to say P.A.- This is just a very very sad story. The first one down and now this guy going down. Have to say... I'm not a donkey fan... but I was smitten with yours from the first time you ever posted pics of them. Odd really, but they are kinda special.. I would say if I ever got a donkey I'd want some just like Promise Acres. As much as I know this pains you, take some comfort in knowing you have to do what is best for the animal. Sadness of your Jack and then the joy of a new lambie, you must be emotionally drained. I know it doesn't really help, but sending   your way.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

X 2!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 23, 2013)

ya I've never been a big donkey fan...but it's what my DH wanted so....kind of makes it worse b/c I feel like maybe I missed something b/c I didn't pay as much attention to them as my sheep and horses...

oh and just found out the vet is OUT til next week! WHY WHY WHY would you agree to continue to treat a critter is is critiquely ill when you're going to be gone for over a week!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2013)

I am so sorry.  He is such a cute little guy.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG I can't believe your vet did not inform you she was going to be out of town.  
Sounds like your having a hell of time with this lil donkey.
He could turn around anytime and get better.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 24, 2013)

Hank is still going but VERY weak this morning, can't even lift his head. Going to call the vet out....it's time. 


DH is in a snit which makes it so much harder, the donkeys were his.  I know he's just upset...I really think he thought we'd be able to pull him thru...guess I should of called other vets....I just didn't want to hear another euthanise him theory when he was still eating....IDK guess it is what it is, and we do the best we can. 

I"m sure going to miss them hollering at me everytime I went outside.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry Promise Acres!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*Aww soo sorry! I was rootin' for him! *


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

X 2!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Promise Acres,  your way, If he is suffering it is for the best.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news about Hank.
Sounds like you guys really did your best though


----------



## bm12171 (Jan 25, 2013)

My heart goes out to you!! Our little Johnson looks similar to little Hank. Gosh, we love our little guys, don't we?


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry. I just had to do that with a horse, so I know how it feels. I did not have a good feeling about him being able to make it. He looked like a sick fella.
You are doing the right thing.


----------



## violetsky888 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just throwing out some ideas.  I had the same problem with a non responsive vet, too busy to spend time with a  horse that needed extensive emergency medical care and more
interested in focusing on easier quick turn around calls.  (long story)  The suggestion to get a new vet usually isn't too helpful in most areas there is ONE large livestock vet..  Anyway,
I would be inclined to think they got into some kind of acidic poison based on the lip ulcer.  Perhaps the donkeys were more inclined to sample a plant or non food item than your other 
livestock.  There was a big 
temperature drop and freezing rain, is it possible you put out some kind of ice dissolving commercial salt for roads??  If he is still eating I would keep feeding him something easy on the 
stomach lining like alfalfa and give him time without doing anything other than basic nursing care.  Roll him, raise him up in the sling keep him clean and well hydrated.  I bet he'll be ok
in about ten days.  I was watching my neighbor's cow herd one day and noticed one particular cow was eating sassafras leaves which I thought was odd.  Since then I've noticed she regularly
samples plants like privet and rose of sharon that the other's ignore.  The donkeys may just have wilder taste in foods, just like some people.


----------

